# Education Credential Assessment (ECA)



## pubudu (Oct 7, 2016)

I am from Sri Lanka.
Do I have to get my GCE O/L and GCE A/L exam certificates also assessed by World Education Services (WES)?

I have a BSc in Computing and an MBA General. I have only submitted these two for assessment.

Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

pubudu said:


> I am from Sri Lanka.
> Do I have to get my GCE O/L and GCE A/L exam certificates also assessed by World Education Services (WES)?
> 
> I have a BSc in Computing and an MBA General. I have only submitted these two for assessment.
> ...


What does the WES website say are the specific instructions for submitting documents from your country? 

Non of us works for WES so anything we tell you would be gleaned from the WES website.


----------



## pubudu (Oct 7, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What does the WES website say are the specific instructions for submitting documents from your country?
> 
> Non of us works for WES so anything we tell you would be gleaned from the WES website.


Thanks for the quick reply.
Yes I understand your point and WES does day GCE things can be assessed.


----------

